# Twiggs County Club. CLUB IS NOW FULL



## john57 (May 20, 2019)

460 acre club just outside of Macon needs a member. Old Huber clay mines - White Springs Church/Marion roads. Deer, hogs, and turkey. 3 small ponds. Land is a mixture of mature pines, smaller pines, about 50 acres of old clear cut, and a small hardwood branch with creek. Each member can put up 2 stands that can only be hunted by them unless you give another hunter permission. Small campsite-no water-electricity available if splitting bill. State regs on deer harvest. Dues are $475 due by May 15. Wife or kid thru high school can hunt with a member. Total 10 members. If interested PM me.


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (May 20, 2019)

Still available?


----------



## john57 (May 20, 2019)

Yep. Looking for a responsible, adult hunter.


----------



## jlblakejoy (May 23, 2019)

would like ti discuss joining if still open. 478-396-1763, name is jessie


----------



## john57 (May 26, 2019)

Currently I am waiting on a check that will fill the club for this year. If its not in my hand by Friday, I will update my post.


----------



## MitchelS (May 28, 2019)

john57 said:


> Currently I am waiting on a check that will fill the club for this year. If its not in my hand by Friday, I will update my post.


Keep us updated. Thanks


----------



## john57 (Jun 2, 2019)

CLUB IS FULL


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2019)

Send me a PM if u need it back open. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 18, 2020)

Bump to the top !


----------



## dick7.62 (May 19, 2020)

Does this mean you need members?


----------



## john57 (May 19, 2020)

Yes. Like the first sentence says,  I need one member.


----------



## dick7.62 (May 19, 2020)

I'm interested.  I'll send a private message.


----------



## john57 (May 24, 2020)

buuu


----------



## john57 (May 24, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Send me a PM if u need it back open. ?


Hey Possum - I filled my opening. You can shut her down for this year. Thanks!


----------

